# Plane blade storage solutions



## Frank D. (9 Dec 2005)

Hi everyone,
I posted this on Wood Central but I thought I'd ask my wise friends from across the pond what they use to store their plane blades. I dropped a blade edge-down on a mechanics vise (again...) as I was getting out my crappy leather pouch; it's high-time I came up with something better. So what do you use to keep your blades out of harm's way (and from harming you)?
Thanks for any suggestions,
Frank


----------



## bugbear (9 Dec 2005)

Frank D.":cruagfjk said:


> ...what they use to store their plane blades.



planes. :!: 

BugBear


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2005)

Well there you are, Frank; the same wise guy answer in both places... ](*,) :roll: We may be divided by a common language, but the jokes are the same. :lol: 

I currently have mine in one drawer of my Moore & Wright Oak Engineer's Chest, but it's not ideal. Although engraving the angles on them has helped a good deal in finding the right one. I'm sure _el Presidente_ claimed they were going to come up with something last time we had this discussion - I put my thinking cap on hold in anticipation and where's it left me? With a cold head and no blade storage. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (9 Dec 2005)

Alf":2d7u1v2m said:


> I currently have mine in one drawer of my Moore & Wright Oak Engineer's Chest



Driveby number 1: possession of splendid tool chest.



> Although engraving the angles on them



Driveby number 2: possession of enough planes blades that finding the right one is a problem that needs solving?!

BugBear


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2005)

I confess drive-by #1 was intended - hence the careful use of Capital Letters To Highlight The Full Suckishness Of Ownership. :lol: The second? The penalty for getting the bevel-up bug :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jake (9 Dec 2005)

Alf":27czcw9g said:


> I confess drive-by #1 was intended - hence the careful use of Capital Letters To Highlight The Full Suckishness Of Ownership. :lol: The second? The penalty for getting the bevel-up bug :roll:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I think you meant Bevel Up Bug?


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2005)

Possibly


----------



## bugbear (9 Dec 2005)

Alf":3n2bwunz said:


> I confess drive-by #1 was intended - hence the careful use of Capital Letters To Highlight The Full Suckishness Of Ownership. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



http://www.geocities.com/plybench/tour.html#photo_tech

Notice anything at rear-right of the bench... ? It's full (*), too.

BugBear

(*) I think crammed would be the technical term. Careful arrangement is required to get the damn drawers to shut.


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2005)

Don't worry, I knew I wasn't the only sucking one round here. :lol:


----------



## ydb1md (9 Dec 2005)




----------



## ydb1md (9 Dec 2005)

bugbear":2k49b0jq said:


> Alf":2k49b0jq said:
> 
> 
> > Although engraving the angles on them
> ...



Once Alf starts ordering the HCS blades to supplement her A2 irons, she's going to have to start using the Dewey Decimal System to organize her blades. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Dec 2005)

Dave,
Painful experience has taught me never, ever to leave blades unguarded like your arrangement - maybe I am just clumsy but we all have an off day now and then..


----------



## Scott (9 Dec 2005)

I have the same problem at the moment - spare blades here and there that I keep cutting myself on. :roll: 

I was thinking of making something along the lines of what Dave has but dropped into the bottom of an appropriately sized box, possibly with some cork tile stuck to the inside of the sides to protect the edges.

FWIW

Cheers


----------



## MikeW (9 Dec 2005)

I seem to remember a long time ago Rob saying they were working on a solution...Rob, oh Rob, where art thou oh Rob...

Me? I just keep 'em at the back of a drawer. Most have a piece of carboard slipped onto the edge if that counts.

Mike


----------



## ydb1md (9 Dec 2005)

MikeW":1ewzmd1c said:


> I seem to remember a long time ago Rob saying they were working on a solution...Rob, oh Rob, where art thou oh Rob...
> 
> Me? I just keep 'em at the back of a drawer. Most have a piece of carboard slipped onto the edge if that counts.
> 
> Mike



I'm still waiting to see their promised winding sticks . . . .

and where are the side rabbet planes . . . . 

and the skewed block plane . . . . 

It's gonna be a BIG holiday catalog for Lee Valley !

:lol:


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Dec 2005)

MikeW":1mpejf4z said:


> I seem to remember a long time ago Rob saying they were working on a solution...Rob, oh Rob, where art thou oh Rob...
> 
> Me? I just keep 'em at the back of a drawer. Most have a piece of carboard slipped onto the edge if that counts.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike - 

Mold problems (warpage) on the first set of PPE cases, so they're not quite ready for prime time....

If any of you ever played saxophone... think of the cases reeds came in... like a clamshell, but very durable. Now make 'em really big! 

The trick is - the cases have to survive a trip to the floor, and protect your razor sharp blades.... They should be here soon! (and a hangy doo-dah to store 'em in.... which is already in one of our warehouses, I believe...) ....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## ydb1md (9 Dec 2005)

Rob Lee":2ajbb902 said:


> MikeW":2ajbb902 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a long time ago Rob saying they were working on a solution...Rob, oh Rob, where art thou oh Rob...
> ...



Man, he ignored my goading completely!


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Dec 2005)

ydb1md":1bfg6t7g said:


> I'm still waiting to see their promised winding sticks . . . .
> 
> 
> :lol:



Oh.... you will..... everyone else on this board has already seen 'em.

They were the subject of considerable discussion at the Axminster show.... :wink: :wink: :roll: 

They're on the back cover of January catalogue - and the subject of the "Dear Customer" letter....


Skewed rebate/filetster is almost done basic design, and is about to head into modelling. 

Skew block is down the list somewhere.... there's a few things ahead of it....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Dec 2005)

Ahhh .... here you go Dave... Had to remove another product first....

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/JanPg40.jpg

:lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Frank D. (9 Dec 2005)

Now that's more like it! I knew if I could bring Rob into this discussion I wouldn't have to make a blade holder at all.  I'll just wait to see what LV comes up with. As long as they don't look like my daughter's brase case... :lol: 
Thanks everyone for your other solutions. Who knows, if I drop another one soon I'll probably put everything on hold and make a box anyways. I am finally thinking of a small box with dividers, I might follow through with it anyway and keep all kinds of other stuff in it too. Got to get those dang chisles done...boy am I slow...
Alf, I thought I pulled a driveby with my engineer's vise...( :lol: ). Shame on you! Wish I had room for drawers in my shop (all my drawers are so high they make better fragmentation bombs than storage solutions).


----------



## ydb1md (9 Dec 2005)

Rob Lee":2e5jw5eu said:


> Ahhh .... here you go Dave... Had to remove another product first....
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/JanPg40.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob!


----------



## MikeW (9 Dec 2005)

Rob Lee":2vdas6gf said:


> ... Had to remove another product first....


You big tease... :lol: 

Take care, and thanks for the info. Mike


----------



## Alf (9 Dec 2005)

Frank, I apologise. It was shameless, I know. If it's any comfort, I paid an awful lot more for it than I probably should have. 



Rob Lee":290rzbjb said:


> ydb1md":290rzbjb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to see their promised winding sticks . . . .
> ...


You do realise you've been beaten to it? _Gott in himmel_, what is the world coming to. :roll: Pretty sure I recall Steve Knight trailing some past the WoodNet folks a month or so ago too. ](*,) How you can bear the shame is beyond me. [-X :lol: 

Anyway, wot's "PPE"? That wouldn't be, erm, _plastic_, would it? I dunno, you chaps are really scraping the barrel these days. [-( :wink: Might have to make something myself after all. 

Cheers, Alf

Off to put some kind of legal embargo on "doodah" use by unlicensed Canadians. :roll:


----------



## Midnight (10 Dec 2005)

> The penalty for getting the bevel-up bug



ummmm... that sounds kinda nasty... do they have any controls for that yet..? Boilin yer drinkin water... a tablet or injection maybe...??

Seems to me, the way this thing is spreading it's gonna make bird flu look like a sunday-school picnic....

8-[


----------



## Rob Lee (10 Dec 2005)

Alf":1q2ydgzx said:


> (snip)
> Anyway, wot's "PPE"? That wouldn't be, erm, _plastic_, would it? I dunno, you chaps are really scraping the barrel these days. [-( :wink: Might have to make something myself after all.
> 
> Cheers, Alf
> ...



Oopse ....

Don'te knowe whye Ie addede thee extrae ee....Ie meante toe typee "PP"e ...muste bee ae keyboarde probleme...

Cheerse, 

Robe Leee


----------



## engineer one (11 Dec 2005)

now you've put the cat amongst the pigeons Rob. blade savers and winding sticks. Can't you combine them into an all singing all dancing
miracle tool :lol: :lol: :lol: ?

anyway back to the original subject.

i have found that spines for binders that you buy at stationers are
useful for both saws and plane blades. When you have an upright 
storage like the one shown, then i would tend to put the 
plastic binder on edges, and top surface. mind you we all lose part of it. :lol: 

all the best
paul :wink:


----------



## Alf (11 Dec 2005)

Rob Lee":1lj94gnp said:


> Oopse ....
> 
> Don'te knowe whye Ie addede thee extrae ee....Ie meante toe typee "PP"e ...muste bee ae keyboarde probleme...


Well actually I wasn't wondering about the Olde Canadiane Spellinge so much, as actually asking "Wot is this material of which you speak?" Just assume we're not _all_ familiar with the acronyms for raw materials... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (11 Dec 2005)

Alf":17i1xbn6 said:


> Rob Lee":17i1xbn6 said:
> 
> 
> > Oopse ....
> ...



*p*oly*p*ropylen*e*


----------

